# Cub Cadet XT1



## Rjd192 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey all I have a Cub Cadet XT1 that I am having issues with. The tractor starts up without issue runs smoothly. However after around 5 minutes of running it loses all power and propulsion. It will sit with the motor running while the transaxle will wine a bit. I changed out the drive belt with a new one. And I also used a pump to get the oil out of the transaxle which I replaced with 15W50. I'm pretty sure at this point the transaxle needs to be replaced but I don't want to purchase a new one because they seem to all be 600$ or more. I could swap it out for a used one but not many people are selling XT1 for parts. Does anyone know other mowers which use a compatible transaxle? Just don't know what I should do at this point because I can't use the mower until it's repaired and I don't want to buy a new mower.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rjd192, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com your transmission is a Tuff Torq K46. Should be readily available from a number of sources.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rjd192 said:


> Hey all I have a Cub Cadet XT1 that I am having issues with. The tractor starts up without issue runs smoothly. However after around 5 minutes of running it loses all power and propulsion. It will sit with the motor running while the transaxle will wine a bit. I changed out the drive belt with a new one. And I also used a pump to get the oil out of the transaxle which I replaced with 15W50. I'm pretty sure at this point the transaxle needs to be replaced but I don't want to purchase a new one because they seem to all be 600$ or more. I could swap it out for a used one but not many people are selling XT1 for parts. Does anyone know other mowers which use a compatible transaxle? Just don't know what I should do at this point because I can't use the mower until it's repaired and I don't want to buy a new mower.


Complete K46 rebuild kits run about $350-$400 retail. They aren't that complicated that the average DIY can't tackle the job. So $400 and rebuild it over the weekend with your warranty, or $600 and ride on Tuff Torq's warranty for 24 months....... There are several different OEM's that use a K46, John Deere, Troy-Bilt, Husqvarna. It's probably the most common IHT(integrated hydrostatic transaxle) in use today on lawn equipment


----------

